# Need image for TiVo Premiere 45hr



## ncsercs (May 5, 2001)

Also, what do I need to copy it to a drive?

A link to a process will do.

Thanks!


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

Right now, the only "image" is the entire drive itself. The entire drive must be copied. The free JMFS program is availabe to do this. See the "Premiere Upgrade Thread" for all the details.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=455968

Right now, there is no such thing as a "truncated back up" for the Premiere like there is for previous Tivo platforms.

You will need to find(friend, relative, etc) another Premiere hard drive to copy, or just to replace your non-working drive.

Outside of that, you can probably find one(Premiere drive) on Ebay for $30 - $40.

PS: If you do try to process a good Premiere hard drive with utilities/methods meant for earlier Tivo platforms, you could possibly cause corruption, rendering it useless, until properly re-imaged using JMFS.


----------



## steve4cr (Oct 2, 2004)

I had one go bad and used the copy CD mentioned and took out the one from my bedroom Premiere and copied it no problem. When I used it in my Living Room Premiere it got confused so I had to rerun the the initial install. It's been running fine since.
So if you only have 1 Premiere you will need to buy a drive already done or find someone with one that wants to help.


----------



## ncsercs (May 5, 2001)

If that's the case, I might as well throw my Premiere in the garbage. With new Premieres going for a little as $50, the hard drive is worth more than the unit, especially with a $20 per month fee.

Thanks, anyway.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

ncsercs said:


> If that's the case, I might as well throw my Premiere in the garbage. With new Premieres going for a little as $50, the hard drive is worth more than the unit, especially with a $20 per month fee.
> 
> Thanks, anyway.


Yes. When it comes down to the theoretical economics, nothing makes as much sense as being able to access(borrow) a Premiere hard drive to copy for very little cost.


----------



## BrianSConover (Sep 20, 2011)

Along the same thought process....Id like to borrow a TCD658000 hard drive so I can get mine back on line...drive died and now im stuck with a bare replacement.


----------



## BrianSConover (Sep 20, 2011)

For $100 you can purchase a 2TB drive from eBay seller stephan790...Plug and Play on the Tivo Premiere

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390338926131&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

BrianSConover said:


> Along the same thought process....Id like to borrow a TCD658000 hard drive so I can get mine back on line...drive died and now im stuck with a bare replacement.


The difference(which is very significant) between the Premiere and other Tivos, is, with other Tivos, you don't have to have another hard drive on hand to "create" an new working drive.

Excepting the Premiere(s), for most models, the Tivo"image' can be isolated/truncated and saved to a relatively small, portable file, which can be more freely shared.

So, as an example, you could possibly find someone to send you(link, email, etc) an image, and "create" a 2 TB drive for your 658x Tivo for a cost of $60 - $70, or so.


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

BrianSConover said:


> For $100 you can purchase a 2TB drive from eBay seller stephan790...Plug and Play on the Tivo Premiere
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390338926131&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


I've bought two HDD from this e-bay seller and they have been great..fast shipping too.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

ncsercs said:


> If that's the case, I might as well throw my Premiere in the garbage. With new Premieres going for a little as $50, the hard drive is worth more than the unit, especially with a $20 per month fee.
> 
> Thanks, anyway.


It's up to you whether you actually want a TiVo or not, but you can probably find another one on Craigslist for $50, use the drive as an image source, and then save it for parts cannibilization down the road.

If you really want to throw yours in the garbage, email or PM me.


----------

